# The Staff



## Big Don (Apr 7, 2009)

I found this somewhere.
Too funny. 
You have to read some aloud to get it:
Car Talk Credits
Director of Lubrication Olive Presser
 Director of Luxury Car Horns     Toney Blare 
'Director of Long-Range Strategic Planning      Kay Sera
 Director of Monopoly PolicyJuan Moorehouse 
'you get the gist...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 7, 2009)

hee hee


----------



## Big Don (Apr 7, 2009)

Almost belongs in the bad joke thread, but, WAY too long for that...


----------



## Big Don (Apr 7, 2009)

Martial Arts Instructor:
Anita Degroin


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 7, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Martial Arts Instructor:
> Anita Degroin


 
Now that is funny


----------

